# fuel depot in



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my new fuel depot that I put out today, my previous post was making it, I think I am going to get some piping and put it by the tanks also to fill in the space, also will make a parking lot for fuel trucks. 





































tom h


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awsome.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tom... I feel like I'm back in Homewood


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite nice! I like the fine gravel around the base too.


----------

